# Saint-Saens and Tchaikovsky



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Am I the only one who has noticed some major similarities between these two at times? When I first got into Classical Music Tchaikovsky was my favorite composer for the longest time, and I tried so hard and long to find someone with a similar writing style that I eventually just gave up. I then came across Saint-Saens, who is now one of my favorites as well. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I find these two very similar at times, especially in orchestral works. I think a big part of it is simply their orchestrations and lyricism, but I don't know. Has anyone else made this observation, or is it just me?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

When I was around 8 years old I found a love for Tchaikovsky ballets(no youtube so I had to rely on trips to the cd store on rare occasions). Then I heard about Saint Saens and purchased a 'greatest hits' disc with some complete orchestral works on it. They were probably my most listened to composers around those times, along with a disc of hits by Chabrier.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bevo said:


> Am I the only one who has noticed some major similarities between these two at times? When I first got into Classical Music Tchaikovsky was my favorite composer for the longest time, and I tried so hard and long to find someone with a similar writing style that I eventually just gave up. I then came across Saint-Saens, who is now one of my favourites as well. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I find these two very similar at times, especially in orchestral works. I think a big part of it is simply their orchestrations and lyricism, but I don't know. Has anyone else made this observation, or is it just me?


I don't have it, for me two different worlds, one being Russian and one French ( even more romantic) says it all .


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

Yup. ("The Swan" is soooo a cello solo from one of Tchaikovsky's ballets.) I think it comes down to both of them being Schubert's babies by way of Schumann and Liszt.


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

Saint-Saens isn't the only one, either. Listen to the 2nd movements from Bizet's symphony in C and Tchaikovsky's 4th back to back some time (keeping in mind there's no way either could have heard the other, Tchaikovsky for practical reasons, Bizet because of the laws of physics). (And then listen to the 2nd movement from Schubert's 9th.)


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

There might be some points where they cross over, but for me as well they seem quite distinct.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

These are the two who got me interested in "classical" music at a youthful age. For both, melody seems to be the main element of their musical philosophies, and that's fine by me (even though I do love avant-garde modernistic music). My personal disc collection is brimming with the music of both composers; I remain a devout fan and return to their music often. These are guys to be reckoned with.

I can't recall ever being disappointed by a piece by Saint Saens (except for the "Carnival of Animals" which, for some reason, turns me off completely!) and I've often thought that were I a composer, my music would be most like his. Maybe that isn't a good thing for a modern day composer, but it's a consideration I've considered.

As for Peter I ... those symphonies rock! And so does everything else.

Two masters. I count them highly among my favorite artists.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I heard that they were friends in real life too. Maybe they took inspiration from each other?


----------

